# AKC breakaway tire approved



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Woohoo! http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/agility/BreakawayTire_Feb2013.pdf


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That would be a lot safer than a solid tire. Sorta of like horse jumps that break off easy.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Great news. Of course the AKC has to go and make an easy task stupid though: "When the tire is broken open it must stay open and not automatically reset."

...There is no breakaway tire on the market currently that does not automatically reset. The very nature of being held together with magnets causes the tire to reset automatically.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wondered about that Willy but I figured whoever made the tires would deal with that issue. Also, the tire isn't suppose to break apart unless there is a certain amount of force placed upon it. Since I have a big dog, he has less elbow room to get through the tire as opposed to a small dog. I'm glad for the safety issue though.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh yeah- I'm glad for the safety too! I think it's a GREAT move. I just think it's beyond stupid that they require an entirely different manufacture/design than what's already available out there. Though I suspect most judges will be perfectly fine with the Max200 tire...


----------

